# the pill, period, so worried



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi, well, i take the pill, marvelon, i have don enow for a few years and havent encountered any problems. however, i usually take my pill three packs then have a break for period then another three packs and so on, on tuesday i finished my last pack so on wednesday went looking for my next and last pack, couldnt find it, i was sure i had another one but left it and intended to have my pill free week thinking i was just confusing myself, however friday morning i found my other packet, i looked on the net and it sounded like i could still take it as it meant i had missed wednesdays pill and only taken thursdays late ( i usually take it every night at 9pm - it was 10pm the next morning so it was 13hrs late) and then continued on as normal, however sunday night, when i usually would have started my period there was some blood, not loads but some, that made me think i was going to start my period anyway, but i havent done, and now i have low back ache, but especially an ache and a weird feeling, painful, in my low left abdomen, its worth mentioning, on the second night i didnt take my pill i had unprotected sex, only because i fully intended to have my pill free week and i would have been protected, yet i didnt think of that when i started taking my pill again, soa) am i pregnant do i have an ectopic pregnancyC) would i even get symptoms that quickand D) most importantly, what are these weird pains! im at the doctors tomorrow morning but im really worried


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Sophie. The pill can sometimes wreak havoc with your period. Many women get cycle changes as well as spotting, maybe even a missed period. Your doc will hopefully clear things up for you. I don't think you would expierence pregnancy symptoms this soon. Even an ectopic pregnancy takes a little time,it usually seems like a regular pregancy at first. I had one and did expierence irregular bleeding but it took a few weeks. Don't worry at this point, just see what your doc has to say. Keep us posted.


----------

